# sick baby pigeon



## Rocky17 (Mar 23, 2005)

I have a pair of tumblers with two babies. One bay is fine, the other cannot stand and gets it's wing twisted underneath itself. Is there some way to humanely euthanize it. I cannot afford a vet at this time. Marie


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Rocky17 said:


> I have a pair of tumblers with two babies. One bay is fine, the other cannot stand and gets it's wing twisted underneath itself. *Is there some way to humanely euthanize it.* I cannot afford a vet at this time. Marie


No, not without a vet. Can you post pictures? How about explaining what the problem is exactly? Is the baby actually sick? Bad droppings? Is it eating? How old is it? Could it just be that it's spraddle legged which can be fixed? 
How about trying to let someone here help you before you just do away with the poor baby. 
People on here have gotten lots of birds through some pretty tough times.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Marie,

I'm sorry the one baby is doing so poorly. Do you have any medicines on hand that might be useful in treating the baby? Is the baby getting fed by the parents?

I don't know of any humane way of euthanizing a bird other than having a vet sedate the bird and then administer the euthanasia drug.

Terry


----------



## Rocky17 (Mar 23, 2005)

*sick baby*

I would love to be able to find a way to help this baby. The parents quit feeding it a couple of days ago. It's about 4 or 5 weeks old. It was pretty strong but in the last couple of days it's gotten weaker, probably because the parents quit on it. It can't seem to get it's legs underneath it. The legs are not paralyzed. The baby has been able to move away from the droppings when it poops. It's alert. It keeps it's wings spread out, maybe to balance itself. It is so sweet and I feel so bad for it. The droppings look normal. I hand fed it this morning and I'm getting ready to feed it again. I'm feeding exact. I've raised quite a few babies with this formula. I tube feed. I think it was eating on it's own also but when it became weaker it just couldn't make it to the food. I have no idea what's wrong with this little one. I only noticed this problem about a week ago, before that it seemed normal. I would greatly appreciate any help. I just love these pigeons and have a couple of pets I hand raised. Thanks, Marie I do have a few meds on hand but don't know what would be appropriate.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What meds do you have?


----------



## Rocky17 (Mar 23, 2005)

*sick bay meds*

tetracycline, aureomycin, ivermectin, oral trichomonacide. Two years ago my neighbor came to me with a 12 day old baby pigeon. It's neck was completely twisted around. It didn't know which way was up. No matter if we tried to straighten it up when we set it down it would start rolling around and flapping. I took it to a vet and he gave it an antibiotic injection as well as some kind of steroid injection. I wrapped it in a piece of cloth kept it warm and hand fed it. A day and a half later it was on it's feet, but the head was still twisted. In about a week that straightened up. She is an absolutely beautiful bird today although sometimes she still twists that head around to look at me. She has had some precious babies. Anyway, I wonder if this baby I have now could be helped with a steroid shot. Thank you so much for your interest. Marie


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Marie is this medication for pigeons w/the instructions on the packaging?

fp


----------



## Rocky17 (Mar 23, 2005)

*sick baby meds*

The tetracyline I have I got from a vet with doasge instructions for pigeons. The ivermectin and aureomycin is specified for cattle. The trichomonazid is for pigeons. Marie


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Describe the Aureomycin form, strenth...

fp


----------



## Rocky17 (Mar 23, 2005)

*sick baby meds*

I'm afraid I lost your last reply. I'm not very good with using this site yet. M


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Well, I did just forward it to you again. Folks, it seems the meds are for swine
in a powder format in the original package but Marie can't read the package.

Marie, did you get this from a grain store, internet or a Vet? In any case, you
should be able to call them in the morning and find out what the stregth is.

Here's a link to a pigeon supply house and their similar product:

http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/para_sal/index.html

We need to know the strength of the medicine that you have to know what
to give your baby. 

fp


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Marie, 

Let's keep it over here, it will be too confusing for others trying to help when
I go.

You got this medication from a neighbor who ordered it on line. Therefore 
you need to call or knock and find out where they buy their meds on line 
and look and see the strength. Or if they buy this as a stock item they may
know. Please find this information out--Manufacturer and strength--
and let folks know here, as soon as possible.

fp


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Marie,
Does the mother of this bird happen to be the one that some times twists her head to look at you?


----------



## Rocky17 (Mar 23, 2005)

*baby meds*

I'm on it. I'll try and get that info. Not the same mother as the one with the twisted neck but it is her offspring. Marie I'm glad you asked that I would have never thought of it. Marie


----------



## Rocky17 (Mar 23, 2005)

*baby meds*

Here is what I have found out. One level tablespoon per two gallons of water will provide 250 mg chlortetracycline activity and 250 mg sulfamethazine per gallon.

One level teaspoon contains approximately 500 mg chlortetracycline activity and 500 mg sulfamethazine. 

I hope this is helpful. The powder is all over the bag and I had to carefully clean it up to be able to read it.

It's manufactued by Fort Dodge Animal Health

Marie


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Rocky17 said:


> Here is what I have found out. One level tablespoon per two gallons of water will provide 250 mg chlortetracycline activity and 250 mg sulfamethazine per gallon.
> 
> One level teaspoon contains approximately 500 mg chlortetracycline activity and 500 mg sulfamethazine.
> 
> ...


This looks promising, Marie. What's the brand name of it?

Terry


----------



## Rocky17 (Mar 23, 2005)

*sick baby meds*

Fort Dodge


----------



## Rocky17 (Mar 23, 2005)

*sick baby meds*

Last night I spoke to several people I rhought might be able to help with my little baby. Have any of you got any ideas? 

Here is what I have found out. One level tablespoon per two gallons of water will provide 250 mg chlortetracycline activity and 250 mg sulfamethazine per gallon.

One level teaspoon contains approximately 500 mg chlortetracycline activity and 500 mg sulfamethazine. 

I hope this is helpful. The powder is all over the bag and I had to carefully clean it up to be able to read it.

It's manufactued by Fort Dodge Animal Health

Marie


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Just to up date you all, I spoke with Marie and it sounds like the baby pigeon has splayed leg and probably not sick after all. It is alert and feeling better since she has been feeding it. Because of it's legs, it was unable to get to the food on it's own. If the food is held in front of it, the the baby can eat. 

She is going to make an atempt at up loading photos for us to see. I talked her through the treatment for splayed leg and explained how she can look up splayed leg in the forum search.


----------



## Rocky17 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Help how do I upload picture*

I've looked everywhere, it's probably right under my nose. Where do I go to upload picture. I hope I'm successful. Marie


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You have to use the "Go Advanced" button to the right, under the post-entry window. There is a section way down (scroll) that is for "managing attachments". You will have to resize the pics to less than 100 KB, though. Do you know how to do that?

Pidgey


----------



## Rocky17 (Mar 23, 2005)

*I'll try*

thanks, I don't know if I can do that are not. It's worth a try. Marie


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, if you've got "Paint", then you can resize photos. What you do is open up your picture files with Paint and then choose the dropdown menu under "Image" so that you can get to the "Stretch/Skew" choice. As long as you put the same Horizontal and Vertical reductions (in percent) then it'll reduce the file size. You usually need to open "My Computer" or "Window's Explorer" to see how the file size is changing and you may want to save the file as something else to start playing with it in case you mess up.

Pidgey


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

go to the resources page in the forum, and there is a link under there that even i could figure out, and thats saying a lot of how easy it is!!
oh, i'll stop being lazy, here's the link. copying and pasting, soo much work!! he he he...

http://forum.bonsaitalk.com/f21/photo-resizing-dummies-8560.html


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

what i do is i go to www.photobucket.com and i upload the pictuers there and i copy the [\img ]URL [img\] code here and they pop up =) very very easy =)


----------



## Rocky17 (Mar 23, 2005)

*I'm embaressed*

Ok, I uploaded the pix, it says they are there but I don't know how to display them Please don't laugh. My behind is numb and I've gotta take a break. 

MARIE


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Rocky17 said:


> Ok, I uploaded the pix, it says they are there but I don't know how to display them Please don't laugh. My behind is numb and I've gotta take a break.
> 
> MARIE


Where did you upload them to, Marie?

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=158505&postcount=5


----------



## Rocky17 (Mar 23, 2005)

*uploaded pics*

I went to the go advance button and manage attachments and it says there are 2 pictures there but I don't know how to open them into my post. Marie


----------



## Rocky17 (Mar 23, 2005)

*baby pictures*

baby pictures


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Those are pretty small pictures. However, it looks like he's straightening his legs out in front of him all the time. They normally sit in a squat when they're young, with their legs somewhat folded. He's not doing that--he's got his legs in full extention, sticking out towards the front. That doesn't look like your typical splayleg. Can you physically get his feet gathered under him?

Pidgey


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Could one of the Moderators please combine this thread with the, SICK BABY PIGEON thread, also started by Rocky17?
Thank you.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Charis said:


> Could one of the Moderators please combine this thread with the, SICK BABY PIGEON thread, also started by Rocky17?
> Thank you.



Done ..

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank you again Terry.
There are now pictures of the baby with splayed leg. Instead of being splayed to the sides, they are spayed in front.
Marie would appreciate imput from you all.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, I think Pidgey asked the $64,000 question .. can the legs be moved into the proper/normal position? If so, what is the degree of resistence and/or discomfort to the young pigeon?

Terry


----------



## Rocky17 (Mar 23, 2005)

*baby splay legged??*

I wrapped the baby's legs and it keeps flipping over and pulling it's legs free. It takes one leg and puts it behind the wing. In doing this repeatedly, it's caused some severe bruising and swelling in the joint of the wing. The legs offer no resistance to moving them back and does not seem to bother the baby. It just wiggles around so much the bandage keeps coming off. I have borrowed some money from my sister and I'm going to take this little one to the vet tomorrow. I hope there is something that can be done. This baby is so sweet and precious. I'm very concerned about it and I will get up during the night to make sure it hasn't gotten into a bind. If anyone has any further ideas I would like to hear them. Charis, I went to get the baby for the pics and the bandage had come loose again. His legs are very straight so I'm not sure if the bandage will even help. Marie


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I hope the vet will be able to help, Marie. Please do keep us posted.

Terry


----------

